# Question about NET's and WTA's



## cfm78910 (11/1/15)

Hi Guys

I have a question about Naturally Extracted Tobacco flavours and Whole Tobacco Alkaloid (hope I spelt it correctly) liquids.

My question is: are they the same thing? I prefer tobacco flavours and have some NET liquids as well as liquids using synthetic tobacco flavours. My NET liquids taste fantastic but I find them harder on my chest than the ones using synthetic flavourings. I know WTA liquids contain tobacco derived chemicals other than nicotine. So I guess what I really want to know is if during the NET extraction process some of these other chemicals make their way into the flavouring.

I normally use 15 - 18mg liquids but with the NET liquids I get a proper throat hit and satisfaction from a 12mg liquid while with the synthetically flavoured liquids I get no throat hit at all on a 12mg liquid. Initially I thought it may have something to do with the PG/VG ratio until I discovered my favourite NET liquid is 40/60 PG/VG and my synthetic liquid 70/30 PG/VG so I don't think that is the reason.

Just curious.

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Very interesting question @cfm78910 

I have also noticed that the NETs from Heathers Heavenly Vapes (Huntsman, Drak Horse, Gaia for example) hit harder than other tobacco flavours from other vendors, which I dont know for sure but i think are not naturally extracted. 

I dont know the reason but am also interested if anyone knows or can add to this...


----------



## Andre (11/1/15)

With NETs, properly done, you basically get just the tobacco flavouring. If nicotine is extracted, it will be in minute amounts. All NETs get nicotine added afterwards. WTAs are extracted as part of a nicotine extraction process- these alkaloids are claimed to give more satisfaction to ex-smokers. More info here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Andre said:


> With NETs, properly done, you basically get just the tobacco flavouring. If nicotine is extracted, it will be in minute amounts. All NETs get nicotine added afterwards. WTAs are extracted as part of a nicotine extraction process- these alkaloids are claimed to give more satisfaction to ex-smokers. More info here.



Thanks @Andre

Am I correct in assuming then that the HHV Net juices do *not *contain WTAs?


----------



## ET (11/1/15)

and as for pg/vg ratios and throat hits, our man @Danny was experimenting with that stuff a while ago to see what really does what


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

ET said:


> and as for pg/vg ratios and throat hits, our man @Danny was experimenting with that stuff a while ago to see what really does what



So did I, over here. Not particularly scientific, but just what I found


----------



## Andre (11/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> Am I correct in assuming then that the HHV Net juices do *not *contain WTAs?


Yes, that is how I have it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910 (11/1/15)

Andre said:


> With NETs, properly done, you basically get just the tobacco flavouring. If nicotine is extracted, it will be in minute amounts. All NETs get nicotine added afterwards. WTAs are extracted as part of a nicotine extraction process- these alkaloids are claimed to give more satisfaction to ex-smokers. More info here.



Thanks Andre, that made for very interesting reading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

